# Passende Linux Dist. für Tablet gesucht



## DaBlackSheep (14. April 2015)

*Passende Linux Dist. für Tablet gesucht*

Hallo zusammen!

Also ich habe folgendes Gerät, auf das ich eine Linux Variante installieren will,
ich weiß nur nicht, welche ich hier am besten nehmen soll.

Gerät: Medion Akoya P2211T (Tablet only)
CPU: Intel Celeron N2930
RAM: 2 GB DDR3
GPU: Intel HD Grafik
HDD: 32GB 

Sonstiges:
USB3.0, USB2.0, Micro HDMI Out, Wireless -ac 3160 mit BT 4.0, Kamera, Touchscreen Full HD


Welche Linux Variante nehme ich am besten und welche lässt sich per Touchscreen gut bedienen?
Wäre auch schön, wenn das ganze nett aussehen würde und ich nicht für jede Kleinigkeit in die Konsole muss.

Ich danke schon mal.

Edit:
Ich benutze das Teil für:
Internet surfen
Office - evtl. über Wine weil ich öfters mal mit dem VBA in Office arbeite
Mails abrufen
Filme gucken
Musik hören
Bücher lesen


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2015)

*AW: Passende Linux Dist. für Tablet gesucht*

Android-X86 ist zwar nicht ganz Linux aber dafür gut zur Touchsteuerung.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. April 2015)

*AW: Passende Linux Dist. für Tablet gesucht*

Ja - aber da habe ich vermutlich dann nicht die Möglichkeiten die ich noch benötige.
Ich editiere mal eben den Startpost.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2015)

*AW: Passende Linux Dist. für Tablet gesucht*

Es gibt MS Office für Android, das kostet noch nicht einmal was. Der Rest geht eh prima damit.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. April 2015)

*AW: Passende Linux Dist. für Tablet gesucht*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt MS Office für Android, das kostet noch nicht einmal was. Der Rest geht eh prima damit.



Die haben aber kein VBA so weit mir das bekannt ist.


Ich habe gerade mal die aktuelle Version von Ubuntu ausprobiert (Live-Version).
Das war an sich ganz gut zu bedienen - allerdings konnte ich keine Tastatur einblenden lassen,
und die Rotation vom Display habe ich auch nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## KennyKiller (14. April 2015)

*AW: Passende Linux Dist. für Tablet gesucht*

Zur Bildschirmtastatur schau dir mal den Artikel an -> onBoard ? Barrierefreiheit ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de
Da ist alles beschrieben
Zur Rotation das hier [Guide] Setting Up Tablet PC Screen Rotation
Ist zwar nicht für Medion Tablets gedacht aber vielleicht geht es ja trotzdem. Das Paket nennt sich Magick Rotation.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2015)

*AW: Passende Linux Dist. für Tablet gesucht*

Afaik kann man auch mit ein und dem selben Kernel Android und Linux betreiben. Dann hättest du die Tabletoberfläche und den normalen Desktop für alles was mit Ersterer nicht will.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (15. April 2015)

*AW: Passende Linux Dist. für Tablet gesucht*

Also bei dem Android Zeugs habe ich das Problem, dass es nicht zuverlässig funktioniert (Stabilität & Unterstützung von Hardware).
An für sich ist die Idee wirklich super - nahezu perfekt für einen Dual Boot auf dem Tablet.

Komisch finde ich, dass im Youtube Channel von denen ein Android 5.x.x gezeigt wird,
aber das neueste herunterladbare Android ist 4.4.4.

Wenn ich nachher zu Hause bin werde ich mal Ubuntu ausprobieren, 
mit den Programmen für Drehung und Bildschirmtastatur.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. April 2015)

*AW: Passende Linux Dist. für Tablet gesucht*

Hiermit ist das Projekt Linux auf dem Tablet gescheitert.
Ich habe Ubuntu installiert und konfiguriert - soweit so gut.

Dann habe ich die Tutorials aus der Ubuntu Wiki ausgeführt.
Beim Tutorial für die Bildschirmtastatur habe ich es geschafft, 
dass das Programm "Onboard" beim anklicken eines Eingabefelds automatisch erscheint.
Wenn Ubuntu allerdings in den Standby schaltet und ich reaktiviert,
dann kann ich das Passwort nicht eingeben, weil die Tastatur nicht eingeblendet wird.

Der Tipp aus dem Tutorial schaffte leider keine Abhilfe, denn es kam zu einer Fehlermeldung.
Die Fehlermeldung erschien nach einem "su" sowohl auch beim "sudo" Befehl -
trotz dass ich mein richtiges Passwort eingegeben habe kam immer ein Legitimierungsfehler.
Verzweifelt gab ich dann auf.

Dann versuchte ich mich an die Autorotation des Displays - fragt lieber nicht nach dem Ergebnis.
So war es nach dem Erstellen eines Skripts zwar möglich das Display zu drehen,
aber nicht mithilfe des Lagesensor.

Weiter habe ich Probleme mit dem Touchscreen - besonders was die Gesten angeht.
Hier die Ergebnisse:

- Einmal tippen = linke Maustaste einfach Klick
- Doppeltippen = linke Maustaste doppel Klick
- Gedrückt halten = Kein Ergebnis
- Geste Zwei Finger ziehe = Kein Ergebnis
- Fingerwisch = Kein Ergebnis

Beim gedrückt halt sollte sich normalerweise alles wie beim Druck der rechten Maustaste verhalten,
dies funktioniert schon mal nicht. Und ich kann es weder in den Einstellungen ändern, 
noch habe ich Befehle für das Terminal gefunden.

Bei der Ziehen-Geste mit den zwei Fingern sollten sich eigentlich Bilder vergrößern/verkleinern lassen.
Auch das klappte nicht.


Als *positiv* bewerte ich hingegen den Speicherplatzverbrauch.
Ich muss mal gucken ob ich eine Windows 8.1 Installation schrumpfen kann - 16GB alleine für das System finde ich heavy.


----------

